# Help me ID this crypt



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

I bought this plant as C. wendtii Tropica. A friend of mine want some tropica but I would feel bad if I gave him the wrong plant.

What do you guys think?


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Looks like a wendtii 'Tropica' with that black marmorated submersed leaves


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply, I know its hard to tell without a spathe and the bad picture.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, I would also say it is Wendtii 'Tropica'
You have a super healthy plant there, what is you substrate? Can't wait for mine to get that big!


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

My substrate is a 40 lb bag of oil dry. I payed $4 per bag at the auto parts store. I mixed in a few cupfulls of mineralized soil and a scoop of fritted trace elements.

I know its not the uasual substrate but it grows crypts and swords like you wouldnt believe.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Sounds awesome lol! I'm using Sand and Cactus dirt for mine  Just planted it, and I already see a lot of new growth!


----------

